

Booming Wind and Solar Power Has Slashed Europe’s CO2 Emissions - rottyguy
http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/booming-wind-and-solar-power-has-slashed-europes-co2-emissions/

======
melling
The more interesting story is linked to in the story:

China Makes Jaw-Dropping Cuts to Carbon Emissions in 2015 Equal to UK’s Total
Output

[http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/china-makes-jaw-dropping-
cuts...](http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/china-makes-jaw-dropping-cuts-to-
carbon-emissions/)

